# New HK P2000sk!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn HKs are multiplying man. First a P2000 and now the baby brother...

(best pic I could get with ipad camera)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

A nice pair! Have you shot it yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have shot the P2000, but not the P2000sk.

I am still trying to recover from a left hand injury. If it's not better by next week, I'm gonna just have to suck it up and go to the doctor. I didn't wanna try shooting it today because of that


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its been uglied up with a rubber grip on it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sometimes utility overrules. I'm interested and looking forward to your range report with this little fella. Hope that hand gets better soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

Yes, I am anxious to go shoot the thing


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I got to shoot the gun this evening after a dentist appointment.

First, I shot a few rounds thru my PX4 Beretta. I considered selling it to make up some of the $$ for this P2000sk. I wanted to put a few more rounds thru it to make up my mind.... I think I will keep it. It's the 3rd time I've owned a PX4. Kinda dumb to part with it - I shoot it well. And, the new Hogue grip on it feels good.

Then, I shot some rounds thru the new P2000sk. It shoots well. Worked 100%. I did some straight DA shooting on every shot. In a 2 handed grip at 7 yards, I shoot the gun as well with every shot all in double action as I do with every shot in single action. When you get used to shooting DA/SA guns a lot, you know how to stage the trigger.

Admittedly, when shooting DA every shot in a ONE handed grip - then I DO pull the gun a little to the right. But, that's the nature of the beast.

I had my Shield on me, so I shot a couple mags thru it in the middle of shooting the P2000sk - just to compare. I shoot the HK a little better - especially at 15 yards. 

Now, I will say that my favorite of the two HK pistols is the larger P2000. But obviously, it is a larger gun. So, larger guns are always easier to shoot, especially at longer distances.

I love my Shield and will be keeping it - but I will more than likely carry the P2000 and P2000sk (alternating between the two) most of the time. I just like DA/SA guns for carry more than guns with Glock-like triggers. Granted, the Shield's trigger is a little heavier (and posibly longer) than a Glock, but it's still similar. I have always wished someone would make a similar sized, thin, 9mm with an external hammer in DA/SA (in polymer). But for now, I'll have to settle for the slightly thicker P2000sk.

Strangely enough, when on my hip, the regular P2000 feels better to me than the smaller P2000sk. As some of you know, I have an SI joint issue, and heavier guns make my side hurt. The Shield is the most comfortable. But, I'd like something bigger (more rounds) and in DA/SA. The Shield is 1.6lbs loaded, the P2000sk is 1.8 pounds loaded, and the P2000 is 2.0 pounds fully loaded. I think the heavier, shorter P2000sk sticks me in a certain part of the muscle that the lighter Shield and longer P2000 doesn't though. 

I know - weird issues - but issues none-the-less when you have low back issues.

Anyway - the P2000sk will be my front pocket gun now, when I wear cargo pants. And, the P2000 will be my carry gun in a Smart Carry holster for draw strings horts (I wear in the summer) or sweatpants. I don't like the Smart carry as much for pants that I wear a belt with (cargo pants) - so, I usually pocket carry in cargo pants.

And, I'll keep my Shield for days my side is bothering me a lot, but I still want to carry a gun.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Those HKs are nice! I've carried a Shield for a while but now I'm transitioning to the P99 and P99c for similar reasons. I just need to make it to the range as my compact has zero rounds through it and the full size only 180. Good thing is I have 500 FMJ rounds due to be delivered tomorrow and I hope to hit the range Saturday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Those HKs are nice! I've carried a Shield for a while but now I'm transitioning to the P99 and P99c for similar reasons. I just need to make it to the range as my compact has zero rounds through it and the full size only 180. Good thing is I have 500 FMJ rounds due to be delivered tomorrow and I hope to hit the range Saturday.


Cool. I've owned both the P99 A/S and P99c A/S years ago. ood guns.

Yea, I didn't want to carry the HK P2000sk without putting both FMJ and JHP rounds thru it just to make sure it worked


----------

